# What Cichlid are you keeping?



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering what cichlids people are keeping. Please reply with the specie.

Tropheus Moorii Muzi
Tropheus Duboisi 
Simochromis Diagramma


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

PBass,Oscars,severums and geophagus.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Trimaculatus Cichlids ( Three spot cichlids ), Flowerhorns.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Geophagus, EBJD, Severums, Chocolate, Threadfin Acara, Hoplarchus psittacus.
Picking up tomorrow: Green Terror & Nicaraguan.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

EBJDx2, JD, Chocolate cichlid


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kribensis & Bolivian rams


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

tropheus sp. black ikola


----------



## dreamseller. (Apr 21, 2010)

a keyhole and he is amazing


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have keyhole's, Kribs in a community 125gallon tank. A Discus tank.l

I have a 55 gal with Melanochromis Cyanorhabdas, Labidochromis Caeruleus (yellow labs), Metriaclima Callainos (cobalt zebra). One of my favourite tanks!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

some pretty blue ones.....blue moori....red empress german red peacock...angels....soulousi
demisoni .....unidentified victorians.....


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Sevs for the win! And discus  a couple other odd balls to


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Apistos all da way~


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

GTs, blue mooriis, red zebras, etc (africans), yellow labs.. don't know latin names ;-)


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Frontosa, Labidochromis Caeruleus, and Discus.


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

some, fueleborni, blue cobalts, some some i think are a hybrid? no clue


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like the South Americans kicking butt.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

no accounting for some peoples taste....lol....just kidding folks......


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> no accounting for some peoples taste....lol....just kidding folks......


ooops lmao


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

just my baby ( F.H.)


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

Apisto! Apisto!

I love my Apisto!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli)
Pseudotropheus saulosi
Copadichromis azureus 
Metriaclima estherae (Red)
Metriaclima aurora 

Also a Balloon Gold Severum and a 5" Angel in the 90 gal community tank.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

2 angels
trio of apisto bitaniatus 'orange'
2 pelvicachromis taeniatus 'moliwe'


----------



## tech1 (Apr 26, 2010)

limnochromis Auritis, Daffodil Brichardi, Alto Compressiceps, Neol Leleupi.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Neolamprologus brichardi are amazing and the best!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Lots of cons(feeders),EBJD,2 RD's,2 GT's,Texas,Angel,lots of texacons(feeders).

I just picked up a sweet male RD with a hump & all.
Can't wait for my water to clear up(filter cleaning day) to get a few pix.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

discus and rams


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

doing my best to get my 120 a malawi tank. but theres so many nice africans its tempting.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Chocolate Cichlids (pair)


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

As of today i have 1 large 7'' male green terror!!!


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

i got some Convicts


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 3 Peacock Bass and a Zebra Obliquidens.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

auru,yellow lab, gold severum,red zebra, frontosa, and jewel cichlid


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I have kept many types (South, Central, and Africans) but now I have a species tank with a colony of brichardi.


----------



## Blair917 (May 10, 2010)

I had Dempsey's and Oscar's but now i have Africans, i like them a lot more. I have yellow tails, yellow labs, electric yellows, polits, and a bunch of others. I just got a bigger tank and am putting more fish in every week, i want to put some buffalo heads and have a few other types in mind. 

The picture don't do them much justice but give a bit of an idea, they are all pretty small still since they are not that old and I just upgraded to a larger tank.


----------



## rayfong (Apr 23, 2010)

Too bad there weren't multiple choices. I keep Tanganyikans (frontosas and tropheus), South Americans (Apistos, festiviums), West Africans (harder to find ones), Central Americans (Electric Blue JD's, Cryptoheros nanoluteus).


----------



## dree (Apr 25, 2010)

Green Terror breeding pair and a bunch of fry.
Red Devil juvenile.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a video of my Malawais and Tanganyikans. The song is a track that I wrote/ produced in 2009.

http://www.youtube.com/user/sharpmatt1

I have juvenile fairy cichlids, venustus, and julies in a 30 gallon tank. I also keep severum and convicts.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i keep all flowerhorns right now. i have had oscars.green terrors, parrots, jack dempsy's and ALOT more! but right now its 5 flowerhorns.


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

One beautiful, huge, mean 11" Green Terror / Gold Saum


----------



## flolypops (Jul 6, 2010)

I am keeping South American Cichlids. I like because there is great variation in body shape and size. This South American cichlid lives in slow flowing streams and rivers where the water is soft and acidic. Many cichlids practice parental care of the eggs and fry and are popular for their interesting behavior .


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Some Geophagus Red Had Tapajos' and some Geophagus Heckelii's


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Apr 21, 2010)

Demasoni, Zebra Obliquens, Cobalts, and yellow labs. oh, and one random OB peacock!
lol

wow, only two of us on here have vics?


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

6 stripe fronts


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Kribs, rams, apistos, jewels, shell dwellers (lamprologus meleagris) and soon to come blue dolphins. Not all in the same tank mind you...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
I just started a tall 20 gallon with 10 juvinle Convict cichlid (Amatitlania nigrofasciata)
http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/fish/Convicts.jpg


----------



## greens (Sep 12, 2010)

julidochromis regani "kipili", julidochromis ornatus albino,aulonocara firefish,aulonocara kandensis"blue orchid"


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Oreochromis niloticus, 30 cm


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

2 juvie angels, Gold shine just coming in


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Malawi cichlids. Yellow Tail Aceis, Yellow Labs, and Demasoni's later on


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

pseudo demasoni's


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

discus and angels


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

1- 8" oscar, 1- 4.5" female green terror, 1- 3.5" male flowerhorn.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

red zebra, electric blue, brichardi, yellow Lab, Livingstone pair, female yellow Lab, 7x electric blue fry, demasoni fry.


----------

